
The Technical Origins of Trent Reznor (of Nine Inch Nails) - keiferski
http://www.salon.com/technology/feature/2002/09/17/reznor/
======
smcdow
Props to Trent and all, but Kraftwerk was doing all this and more in the
1970s. They're the original Mensch-Maschine.

~~~
aw3c2
Not to mention all the people and bands that were/are not part of the music
industry and thus do not exist in the culture.

~~~
jamesbritt
Do you have a few examples?

------
cma
Funny how they completely glossed over his "The Exotic Birds" period =)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJYBx5NJULY>

------
dgallagher
NIN's official Vimeo channel (<http://vimeo.com/ninofficial>) has some amazing
live performances on it: <http://vimeo.com/18328943>

------
TobiasCassell
"I learned that I don't want to relinquish that [programming] duty to others.
I will day to day. But I need to be able to sit down and do what I want to do
if I want to do it."

-Trent Rezner

------
apu
[2002]

